# fenders wanted 1947 Monark Silver King Hex Bar



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Need good fender set and the headlight for the 1947 Monark Silver King Hex Bar Bicycle please thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2019)

JMack said:


> Need good fender set and the headlight for the 1947 Monark Silver King Hex Bar Bicycle please thanks
> View attachment 1029253



That picture looks very familiar!


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks to the Freqman1mobile 
for looking so good


----------



## easyrider (Jul 12, 2019)

I have the light 450.00


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2020)

If that light for $450 was nice you shoulda snagged it. I gave six bills for mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## JMack (Dec 22, 2020)

Never saw it did it sell? I’ve been off The CABE over a year ... appreciate any help I’ve been doing vintage MTBs for a year


----------



## whizzer1 (Apr 12, 2021)

JMack said:


> Bump



I have a pair of 26" silver king stainless steel fenders on the cabe


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2021)

PM sent.


----------

